# Light bulb needed for Dometic RM7401 fridge



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Just doing the snagging on our "new" van (2005, so not that new) and one of the bits we need is the small bulb that goes in the fridge light.

Only place I can see them online is from Leisure Direct, and you have to buy the whole fitting for £42! At that price I'm happy to continue groping for food in the dark! 

Anyone know if the bulb alone can be obtained? It's a weird little thing encased in a plastic mounting so it twists into the housing in the fridge.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Just been through a very similar exercise and it would appear that the lamp is no longer available. I was actually trying to get a new door sensor for mine, after much research via various suppliers as well as Dometic (most of it useless), I think I found out that the only option was a new lamp assembly and sensor at the sort of cost you suggest +P&P of course.
Like you I will grope in the dark.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks John, I feared as much. Especially as the fridge has been replaced with another model now.

Hmm, wonder if I could rig up an LED bulb somehow?

I'll report back if I succeed!

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Steve

Will you log onto eBay for me please? I was going to look for an item that may solve your problem, but there's a huge panel across the page entitled "FEED" that I can't get rid of, and I certainly don't want anything to do with it.

It looks like another of those bloody annoying things that try to make my decisions for me.

Do you see it, or have I been hi-jacked???

Dave


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Will you log onto eBay for me please? I was going to look for an item that may solve your problem, but there's a huge panel across the page entitled "FEED" that I can't get rid of, and I certainly don't want anything to do with it.
> 
> ...


Ok, I'm in! (feel like I should be saying this into a wrist mic to Mission Control! 8) )

What am I looking for?

Steve


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve, that's exactly what I had intended to do but when I tried I found I only had 3 volts with the door sensor in open position and 5 volts with the door sensor in closed position?, from which I guessed the sensor must be at fault which is what prompted my searches; didn't matter where I enquired no one gave a definitive answer to my question of, if I buy the new "kit" will my light work when I open the door. None even answered the question of what the "kit" contained.
So as you suggested decided not to bother although I hate having anything that doesn't work as intended.

On the L.E.D. idea a simple mod to fit in place on the holder in fridge.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Ahh! So maybe it's my sensor that's kaput, and not the bulb?

I'll try to poke some LED wires in the socket and see what happens...

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

BritStops said:


> What am I looking for? Steve


Hi Steve

If you have to ask, you are not seeing it! :wink:

I've managed to get rid of it - but couldn't find what I was looking for to help you.

Give Saul a ring at Aten Lighting. He's very helpful and if there is an LED bulb that will fit your fridge I expect he will know about it, and will probably have one.

Dave


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks, Dave.

I'll give them a ring.

Steve

(Still might poke an LED bulb prongs into the socket though, to see what happens..)


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Steve, don't forget led's are polarity conscious.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

eurajohn said:


> Steve, don't forget led's are polarity conscious.


So if I get the polarity wrong, what goes bang - the bulb or the system? Or does is just not work till I put it in the right way round?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

No damage to anything just only works when pos is pos and neg is neg.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am told it just won't work if fitted wrong way around but not tried it myself. Why not start out with a meter reading and test the lamp while you are at it.

alan


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

S'pose I should splash out on a multimeter really, as I'll I guess I'll need it when I start checking out the solar charger...

Hoping it's sunny at the Cheshire show to be able to check it out properly.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rosalan said:


> I am told it just won't work if fitted wrong way around but not tried it myself. alan


I have Alan - I enjoyed the adrenaline rush! :lol: :lol:

Nothing happens if the polarity is wrong, they just don't work. Switch the connections and away they go.

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Multi-meter...Franks Caravans about £6, sometimes cheaper.

Alan


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I fitted an led to mine it's a little bit fiddly but doable, mine has been in for at least two years and works much better than the original.

Ron

Also as zeb said.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> I fitted an led to mine it's a little bit fiddly but doable, mine has been in for at least two years and works much better than the original.
> 
> Ron
> ...


Well I had a quick poke around in there with the prongs of an LED bulb, then bent them to try to catch onto the connections inside the housing, then gave up.

It actually looks like there should be three bulbs up there in the casing, and mine was the last to go.

Was thinking of breaking the original bulb out of its plastic casing to fit the new LEB bulb into it, so it fits the housing better. What bulb did you use?

Steve
(can't believe I'm going through all this to fit a bulb in the fridge... :roll


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Steve, which style of led are you trying to use?
Best to actually ensure that the wires / holder are powered up before getting very involved, you may have the same problem as mine!


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

eurajohn said:


> Steve, which style of led are you trying to use?
> Best to actually ensure that the wires / holder are powered up before getting very involved, you may have the same problem as mine!


I'm using entirely the wrong sort, I'm pretty sure, as it just happened to be a spare bulb I had lying around (one of those disc ones with long prongs).

And, yes, I'm conscious that it might well be the door sensor switch that's up the chute, so I will check that out tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Get one of those round stick on 3 LED lamps where you press the light, about £1 each.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Get one of those round stick on 3 LED lamps where you press the light, about £1 each.


Funny enough we have a couple of those already, for the wardrobe, and I hadn't thought of using them for the fridge.

But on reflection I'd rather keep the "door open=light on" function if possible. Thanks for the idea, though.

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you can get them with a push button on them for cupboards too, they come on when the door is opened, although I'm too big to get in and check if it's true.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think you can get them with a push button on them for cupboards too, they come on when the door is opened, although I'm too big to get in and check if it's true.


You can but these come on when you open the door, they are activated by movement.

Alan


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think you can get them with a push button on them for cupboards too, they come on when the door is opened, although I'm too big to get in and check if it's true.


Funny how things just come along when you need them most! Just caught this thread by Rosalan and ordered a few of these LED lights that operate by PIR motion sensor. They should do the trick, and I've also ordered a few more for the external lockers as well.

Kev_n_Liz, can you not find a small child (or jockey, or maybe a trained chimp) to pop in the cupboard to see if the light goes off when the door is closed?

Steve 

Edit: Beat me to it, Alan!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > I think you can get them with a push button on them for cupboards too, they come on when the door is opened, although I'm too big to get in and check if it's true.
> ...


That's what I said, sit up at the back and pay attention, it's bummer that these bulbs are so expensive though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BritStops said:


> Kev_n_Liz, can you not find a small child (or jockey, or maybe a trained chimp) to pop in the cupboard to see if the light goes off when the door is closed?
> 
> Steve
> 
> Edit: Beat me to it, Alan!


You're not clever and you're not funny ;0


----------

